# متى تصمت الفتاة حين تعاكس ؟



## asmicheal (19 يناير 2010)

فى الشارع 
فى الطريق 
احيانا المعارف 

حين يعاكسون البنت (غزل يعنى )

متى تصمت البنت ؟
و
ما معنى صمتها 
هل 

هل هو الخوف ؟
هل هو الضعف ؟
ام هو الرضا ؟


----------



## white rose (19 يناير 2010)

*صمت الفتاة بكتير احيان يكون لعدة اسباب
 تعتمد بلأكثر على نوعيات الشباب و نوعيات البنات كمان

لأنو في شباب اذا البنت ردت عليهم بعصبية  هن بدل ما يحلو عنا بالعكس بيلزقو فيها اكتر من مبدا انو رح يكسرو راسها 

و في نوعية شباب اذا  البنت اتجرات و ردت و لو بكلمة من غير اي صياح كمان بيلزقو فيها من مبدا انو مادام ما ردت بعصبية معناها عاجبها الموضوع

و في نوعية شباب اذا البنت حست بالأحراج و احمرت او ارتبكت بيلزقو فيها من مبدا انو بيعجبهم انو يحرجوها دائما ليشوفوها ملتبكة

وكمان لا ننسى انو في نوع الكلمات
لأنو في معاكسات فاضحة و بتخدش الحياء

و لا حدا يقولي انو بيبقى على لباس البنت او طريقة مشيتها و لا غير شي لأنو 

يا ما بنات ماشيين بكل احترام بس كمان ما بيحلو عنها نوعية الشباب ياللي بيعجبن المعاكسة لمجرد المعاكسة
و  متل ما قلت بالبداية مو كل شي بينطبق عالكل

لأنو الناس اطباع و انواع ان كان من جهة البنت او من جهة الشب

و بالنهاية الأساس يبقى للطرفين معرفة الرب و عمق محبة الرب

​*


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2010)

موضوع جميل اوي يا عسوله

بس بعض البنات بيحبوا المعاكسات عشان بيحسوا بجمالهم وطبعا ده غلط

وفي بعض البنات بيخافوا من المعاكسات 

بس انا عن نفسي مش برد علي اي معاكسات ولا كمان بركز مع اي كلام يتقال يعني بمشي ولا كأني سمعت حاجه ههههههههههه كأن هوا هههههههه

ميرسي مره تانية يا قمر علي الموضوع المهم ده


----------



## kalimooo (19 يناير 2010)

بتتكلمي عن البنت ولا الواد؟؟؟؟؟

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههههههه

بتكلم علي ردود افعال البنات

والهوا ده اللي بيعاكس البنات هههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (19 يناير 2010)

بقول كدة لانه القصة يا روزي عندنا مقلوبة..


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2010)

هههههههههههه

مقلوبة ازاي البنت هي اللي بتعاكس والا ايه


----------



## asmicheal (20 يناير 2010)

عايزين نتفق على حاجة 

اللى مش عاوز يقول راية 
براحتة 
لكن اامل الكل يشارك بالاستطلاع 


ممكن شباب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## johna&jesus (20 يناير 2010)

_بيقولو  ان اسعد لحظة  فى حيات السيدة وهى بتتعاكس_
_صح  الكلام  دا ولا غلط؟_
_وشكرا على الموضوع _​


----------



## طحبوش (20 يناير 2010)

انا عندي رفيق وسيم جدا متل هدول الي بيحطوهن على الكوفر بتاع المجلات 
فالبنات هي الي بتعاكسو 
بجد مرة كنا في البحر رحلة شباب و كده 
و البنات دي الي تغرق و دي الي مضيعة حلقها او عقدها هنا و دي الي تسبح و تخبط بينا بالصدفة و هي مش منتبهة 
و دي الي فاقدة الذاكرة و مفكر انو شخص تعرفو من زمان !!!!!!!!!!!!
طبعا و بالجامعة البنات يا سبحان الله ما بيوقع منهن قلم او ورقة الا لما بتوصل لعندو اييييييه !!!!!!!!!
و انا العبد الفقير بس  اتفرج و اتحسر 
و هو بينزعج من كتر المضايقات و انا بدفع نص عمري بس شي وحدة حلوة تعاكسني ااااااااااااااااااااااخ ما حدا مقدر النعمة الي هو فيها هههههههه 
مع اني احلا منو بس ما حدا منتبه تعرفو يعني اغلب طلاب الجامعة بصير معهم مشاكل بالعيون من كثر الدراسة و انا مو عم احكي هالحكي مشان اقنعكم انو انا احلى او شي لا يعني بس بطبعي بحب الحقيقة ههههههههههههههههه 


بس بالنسبة للبنات الوضع صعب بمجتمعنا الشرقي هون باوروبا اذا بتعاكسها بتعاكسك انا ما جربت عاكس بنات لانو هون بيعاكسوني دايما بالغلط بيفكروني رفيقي ههههههه 
مرات لما بيخربطو بيناتنا و بفكرو انو انا رفيقي بتسمع البنات بيقولو بسبس بسبس بسبس بسبس متل القطط مشان يلفتو انتباهي و انا طبعا متل كل مرة بفكر انو الي و بحاول اقنع حالي رغم الفشل في كل مرة بحاول اقنع حالي انو انا الي عم يعاكسوني و البنات بيقولو بسبس بسبس بسبس بيضلو يقولو بسبس حتى يكتشفو انو هاد انا مش رفيقي و قتها بصير بدل بسبس بسبس بصير عو عو عو عو و عض و ضرب و كلمات نابية و هكذا 
تقول انا الي احول و ما عم شوف كويس مو حضرتها النسوان الله يشفيهن 
انو انا حبيت بس شاركن جزء من معاناتي فقط لا اكثر ههههههه 

بس انا مع رأي روزي تطنش و تمشي بسرعة و خالصين


----------



## raffy (20 يناير 2010)

لا طبعا دة بيبقى موقف محرج جدا جدا 
انا بصراحة باحس انةهبل من الشباب 
هههههههههههههههه
مش عارفة اية الاستفادة يعنى هتحرجوا البنت وهتجيبوا البهدلة و قلة القيمة لنفسكم
وانا بردة مش باعمل حاجة بامشى وانا ساكتة وساعات بابقى خايفة بصراحة


----------



## asmicheal (21 يناير 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> موضوع جميل اوي يا عسوله
> 
> بس بعض البنات بيحبوا المعاكسات عشان بيحسوا بجمالهم وطبعا ده غلط
> 
> ...


 
:download:

راى جميل روزى 
بس دايما بتعجب من حاجة 
هل لازم الجنس الاخر يعبر عن راية فيا لاعرف نفسى 

اعتقد ان الثقة بالنفس الحقيقية 
لايمكن تبنى على اراء الغرباء 
بل هى قناعتى الشخصية بنفسى 

ومعاكى فى انك كانك ولا سمعتى حاجة 
لان الكلام بيجيب كلام مهما كان كلامك حازم 

شكرا ليكى امورتى على هذا الراى 



يا ريت نهتم بالاستطلاع 
مش هياخد من وقتكم دقيقة


----------



## asmicheal (21 يناير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> بتتكلمي عن البنت ولا الواد؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 

:download:

كلك نظر 

لحد دلوقتى 
الولد هوة اللى بيطارد البنت ويعاكسها 

الا يعنى 
لو انقلبت الادوار

وكل واحد بقى يخللى بالة من نفسة 

عموما روزى تكفلت بالرد 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

:download:

يا جماعة الاستطلاع 

مش هياخد دقيقة 

عايزة استخلص نتائج 

انا لسة ما قلتش رايى 

احمممممممممممممم


----------



## asmicheal (21 يناير 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _بيقولو ان اسعد لحظة فى حيات السيدة وهى بتتعاكس_
> 
> _صح الكلام دا ولا غلط؟_
> 
> _وشكرا على الموضوع _​


 


:download:


كلامك صح 
لو المعاكسة من زوجها او خطيبها 
لكن معاكسة الاغراب 
لن تضيف سعادة الا للمراة التى لا تثق بنفسها وتنتظر ان تاتيها الثقة من كل من هب ودب 

ولا اية رايك jesuslovejohn


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2010)

*ينقل للاجتما عى وليا عوده للمشاركه برأيى فى حال لو اسميشيل بطلت تقول احمممم 
ينقل​*


----------



## asmicheal (21 يناير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> انا عندي رفيق وسيم جدا متل هدول الي بيحطوهن على الكوفر بتاع المجلات
> فالبنات هي الي بتعاكسو
> بجد مرة كنا في البحر رحلة شباب و كده
> و البنات دي الي تغرق و دي الي مضيعة حلقها او عقدها هنا و دي الي تسبح و تخبط بينا بالصدفة و هي مش منتبهة
> ...


 

:download:

اية دة كلبوظ 

رد دة ولا يوميات طحبوشية 

بقول ممكن تنزل ديوان طحبوشيات  

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

على فكرة وسامة الرجل بشخصيتة 
وليس بشكلة او مالة 

اعرف كثيرات 
تزوجن ملوك جمال 
لكن عشرتهم واخلاقهم انانية فظيعة ومحبة للذات 

والشكل والمنظر امور تتعود عليها وتتغير بالزمن 
اما الروح المرحة والاخلاق الكريمة 
فهما لؤلؤة غالية الثمن من يجدها 


فلا تتعقد من وسامة زميلك 
ولا تحسدة ولا تقلدة 
ابقى كما انت طحبوش بن طحبوش 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

فائق احترامى بجد لك طحبوش 
لروحك الحلوة 
وارجو الاتتضايق من كلبوظ  دى دعابة فقط معاك طحبوش 
وهى ترجمة اسمك بالمصرى


----------



## هنرى شنودة (22 يناير 2010)

ممكن لا مبالاه
او عدم اهتمام
الكلاب تنبح والقافلة تسير


----------



## asmicheal (22 يناير 2010)

شباب معلش 
172 مشارك قرا الموضووع 

11 فقط من تعبوا وقاموا بالاستطلاع 

رجاء 

الاستطلاع لا تنسوة 
حقيقى يهمنى رايكم فعلا 

حتى لو لم تشارك كتابة فقط تقرا 
رجاء شارك بالاستطلاع 
لن ياخذ 1 دقيقة من وقتك 

ممكن شباب


----------



## vetaa (22 يناير 2010)

*انا شاركت فى التصويت
اى خدمه يا قمر

ورايي بقى
انه طبعا مهما ان حصل متردش لانه دة اللى بيتمناه الولد
والبنت مش هتبنى ثقتها فى نفسها على اساس كلام سخيف مش 
شاب هايف(سورى يعنى)

لكن للاسف فى مواقف بيبقى لازم ترد
خصوصا اذا كانت اكتر من كلام

وفى انتظار رايك انتى بقى
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يناير 2010)

*ممكن اعرف اللى مطلوب رأيهم هم البنات ولا الولاد !
عشان اعرف ارد
لأنى عايز ارد !
*


----------



## asmicheal (22 يناير 2010)

vetaa قال:


> *انا شاركت فى التصويت*
> *اى خدمه يا قمر*
> 
> *ورايي بقى*
> ...


 
:download:
شكرا فيتا 

راى لية اعتبارة واحترمة جدا 
بس انا هاخللى رايى فى الاخر 
بعد ما اسمع كل الاراء 
واشوف نهاية التصويت


----------



## asmicheal (22 يناير 2010)

raffy قال:


> لا طبعا دة بيبقى موقف محرج جدا جدا
> انا بصراحة باحس انةهبل من الشباب
> هههههههههههههههه
> مش عارفة اية الاستفادة يعنى هتحرجوا البنت وهتجيبوا البهدلة و قلة القيمة لنفسكم
> وانا بردة مش باعمل حاجة بامشى وانا ساكتة وساعات بابقى خايفة بصراحة


 
:download:

وانا معاكى رافى 
وشكرا لمشاركتك الحلوة رافى 

ارجو الا تنسوا الاستطلاع


----------



## vetaa (22 يناير 2010)

*ميرسى لذوقك

فى انتظار رايك
بس لو هتستنى هيبقى وقت كتير



*


----------



## asmicheal (22 يناير 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ينقل للاجتما عى وليا عوده للمشاركه برأيى فى حال لو اسميشيل بطلت تقول احمممم ​*
> 
> *ينقل*​


 

:download:

ولو ما بطلتش احمممم  علشان اتشاقى على دونا شوية
باتمنى  اعرف راى دونا القيم واللى يهمنى معرفتة


----------



## asmicheal (22 يناير 2010)

هنرى شنودة قال:


> ممكن لا مبالاه
> او عدم اهتمام
> الكلاب تنبح والقافلة تسير


 
:download:

تعليق جميل فعلا 
ووجهة نظر احيانا كثيرة اتبعها 

شكرا لمشاركتك الحلوة 
واتمنى رؤية ارائك بكل موضوعاتى الغلبانة 


يا ريت لا تنسوا التصويت


----------



## asmicheal (22 يناير 2010)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *ممكن اعرف اللى مطلوب رأيهم هم البنات ولا الولاد !*
> *عشان اعرف ارد*
> *لأنى عايز ارد !*


 

:download:

شابات وشباب ملوكا
دى ظاهرة عامة 

احب اعرف رايكم جميعا فيها


----------



## نور الشاعر (22 يناير 2010)

موضوع لذيذ خالص وطريف ربنا يباركك ومرسي علي رايك في قصيدة اناني هو فعلا انا نزلتها مش كامله خوفا علي سرقتها لا اكثر مرسي لرايك اللي هعتز بيه
              (( نور الشاعر ))


----------



## نور الشاعر (22 يناير 2010)

موضوع لذيذ اوي ربنا يباركك ومرسي علي رايك في قصيدة اناني هو انا فعلا نزلتها مش كامله خوفا علي سرقتها لا اكثر مرسي ليكي مره تاني
            (( نور الشاعر ))


----------



## asmicheal (22 يناير 2010)

نور الشاعر قال:


> موضوع لذيذ اوي ربنا يباركك ومرسي علي رايك في قصيدة اناني هو انا فعلا نزلتها مش كامله خوفا علي سرقتها لا اكثر مرسي ليكي مره تاني
> (( نور الشاعر ))


 

:download:

شكرا ليك استاذ نور 

عادة انا متذوقة للشعر 
لكن بخاف ارد على الشعر 
لانى واقعية بزيادة وبخاف اجرح الشعراء 

لكن قصيدتك روعة فعلا 

واستفزنى كم الصدق بها لارد عليها 

واتمنى فعلا ان تكملها 

لانها اعجبتنى جدا جدا


----------



## asmicheal (22 يناير 2010)

نجمع النتائج 

عدد القراء   للموضوع 254   قارى

من قام بالاستفتاء 13مشارك

*صمت الفتاة عند معاكستها (غزل يعنى )*
خوف 4 
ضعف 1
رضا 2
اسباب اخرى  6



:download:




فى انتظار بقية الاراء شباب 

رجاء لا تنسوا الاستطلاع


----------



## vetaa (23 يناير 2010)

*وبعدين مستنيه انا رايك!!!*


----------



## asmicheal (23 يناير 2010)

vetaa قال:


> *وبعدين مستنيه انا رايك!!!*


 

:download:

وانا كنت مستنية راى دونا 
بس واضح انها مشغولة 
حاضر فيتا 
اول ما ارجع من درس الكتاب 
على طول 
انتى عارفة انى مقدرش بجد ارفض ليكى طلب


----------



## just member (23 يناير 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> عايزين نتفق على حاجة
> 
> اللى مش عاوز يقول راية
> براحتة
> ...


*من غير ضرب يا امي
فيني شاركت بالاستطلاع
واختياري كان اسباب اخري

عامة مو بيعجبني ها الشيئ بالشباب
*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 يناير 2010)

*يا مواضيعك الجامدة يا اسميشال 
هو احنا بنصمت مش للاسباب اللي زكرتيها 
احنا بنصمت 
اولا لو رديت هيتمادي المعاكس فاهمالة احسن وعدم النظر الية طلما الحكاية كلمة الكلمة مش هتلمسني 


ثانيا اتحرج اني ارد او اوبخ 

ثالثا اخاف يكون غير محترم كمان ارد يرد كمان 
​*


----------



## asmicheal (23 يناير 2010)

​ 
. 

مشاهدة نتائج الإستطلاع: صمت الفتاة عند معاكستها (غزل يعنى ) خوف بنت موسى الاسود, *jesuslovejohn*, raffy, طحبوش













*4*23.53%ضعف *COPTIC_KNIGHT*












*1*5.88%رضا *coptic hero*, gtx, *Molka Molkan*












*3*17.65%اسباب اخرى *الملك العقرب*, *just member*, meero, *rgaa luswa*, *عاشقة البابا كيرلس*, *vetaa*, *white rose*, هنرى شنودة, نور الشاعر












*9*52.94%المصوتون: *17*. 


:download:



معلش لى سؤال 


ممكن اعرف اية الاسباب الاخرى 


52%

اختاروها 
واعتقد انها اجابة دبلوماسية 

لكن 
احب اعرف تلك الاسباب الاخرى قبل ما اقول رايى 
ممكن 

ولا رايكم اية شباب 

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
​


----------



## vetaa (23 يناير 2010)

*انا فعلا من ضمن اللى اختاروا
"اسباب اخرى" ودى مش اجابه دبلوماسيه ابدا
لانى مش مقتنعه بولا سبب من اللى قبلهم

ليه بقى لان دة واضح برأيي
اعتقد انها لازم متردش لانه اصلا انسان مش محترم
وهيرد عليها وطبعا الشارع المصرى بينصف الفتاه زى ما احنا عارفين
يعنى هى اللى هتتاذى من اول الموضوع لاخرة
وكمان فى مثل بيقول
(خير الرد على السفهاء الصمت )

وبرضه مستنياكى
انا زهقت هههههه
*​


----------



## النهيسى (24 يناير 2010)

*شكرا للموضوع

أنا أرى لا يهمنى صمت الفتاه  أو عدم صمتها وأسبابه


لكن على الفتاه التى تعاكس__ تمضى فى طريقا 

بصمت


لانها لو ردت __ هيتمادى المعاكس

ربنا يحفظ أولادنا*


----------



## asmicheal (24 يناير 2010)

دى اخر نتائج 

اليوم الاحد 24 يناير 2010

شارك بالقراءة 350 قارى 
وبالاستطلاع 17  مشارك 


شكرا لكم جميعا قراء ومشاركين 


النتائج ثم رايى الشخصى 



​ 

مشاهدة نتائج الإستطلاع: صمت الفتاة عند معاكستها (غزل يعنى ) خوف بنت موسى الاسود, *jesuslovejohn*, raffy, طحبوش













*4*23.53%ضعف *COPTIC_KNIGHT*













*1*5.88%رضا *coptic hero*, gtx, *Molka Molkan*













*3*17.65%اسباب اخرى *الملك العقرب*, *just member*, meero, *rgaa luswa*, *عاشقة البابا كيرلس*, *vetaa*, *white rose*, هنرى شنودة, نور الشاعر













*9*52.94%المصوتون: *17*. 



:download:

اسباب صمت الفتاة عند معاكستها (غزل)

اسباب اخرى
خوف
رضا
ضعف

:download:

رايى الشخصى 
هو محصلة 
لكل المشاركات الرائعة 
التى قرائتها بتدقيق 

:download:
​


----------



## asmicheal (24 يناير 2010)

عادة افضل الصمت 
لان الهدف من المعاكسة 
استدراج البنت الى الكلام 


لكن 
توجد النظرة الحادة الجادة 
الابتعاد عن المعاكس 

كمان اخاف احيانا 
حين تكسر عليا عربية اقوى من نمنمة عربيتى الغلبانة

بى ام /مرسيدس /الاخطر على الاطلاق الشيروكى والجيب /الموتسيكلات الحصان  

لكن 
تعلمت 
ان اجرى سريعا واختفى بين العربات 

وغالبا ما بيلبس فى عربية اخرى او رصيف او عمود 

هههههههههههههههه


وحين اكون مع مجموعة 
طبعا باكون اكثر راحة 
لكن 

احاول ان اتجنب اثارة الاهتمام للمعاكس 
حتى لا يتحول الموضوع الى خناقة يمكن ان تصيب اعزائى 

(مرة فعلا شفت مطاوى احممم)

الخوف يكون على من معى وليس على المعاكس 


وبصفة عامة 

الذى يعاكسنى سيعاكس غيرى 

اذ انا كانسانة لا يعنية امرى 
بل هو نقص فية 

وليس مجرد صفات جمالية فيمن تعاكس 

واكيد لا استمد ثقتى من الشارع 
او من كل من  هب ودب 

بل ثقتى اولا فى جمال وجود ربنا فيا 
ثم من مواهبة التى يعطينى وكل ما فيا ملك لربى لافضل ليا فى اى امر فية 

وكل مجد ابنة الملك من الداخل 

مهما كانت جميلة موشاة بالذهب من الخارج


دة رايى الشخصى 

اية رايك فيتا 
شوفتى ما اقدرش ارفض ليكى طلب ازاى 
يا احلى امورة


----------



## vetaa (24 يناير 2010)

*مطاوى يالهوى طيب فى مصابين؟
هههه

بجد رايك جميل وحقيقى كنت فى انتظارة
وعموما هو مؤكد لأراء اغلبنا بس انتى اتكلمتى بصورة اشمل واجمل

وشكلى هزورك قريب علشان اشوف عربيتك
ههههه

ميرسى جدا جدا لاهتمامك وذوقك دة
حقيقى انتى مميزة وجميله جدا
*


----------



## vetaa (24 يناير 2010)

*بس نفسى اعرف الحقيقه حاجه

ليه مولكا وهيرو وجتكس
قالوا انه عن "رضا"
فى بنت فى رعيه ربنا ترضى بالشئ دة؟!!!

ياريتهم يشاركونا برأيهم
*


----------



## Coptic Man (24 يناير 2010)

انا صوت علي الخوف

لاني البنت بطبعها رقيقة فأكيد شخص بيعاكس مش هيراعي الرقة دي وكلامه لازم هيكون فيه تجاوزات ولانها رقيقة فهتخاف انها ترد وهتخاف منه انه يتمادي وهتخاف وتمشي بسرعة

افضل حاجة في المجتمع المصري للبنت انها لما تتعاكس تمشي بسرعة او متمشيش لوحدها لاني مجتمعنا اصبح تسوده الفوضي 

او تشتري صاعق كهربي تخليه في شنطتها علشان اللي يعاكس يحرم يعاكس تاني

الولد اللي يعاكس بنت خصوصا لو اتعدت مرحلة الكلام يبقي انسان غير ادمي


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> فى الشارع
> فى الطريق
> احيانا المعارف
> 
> ...



*اولا :smi411: اتأخرت فى المشاركه التى وعدت بها ورجاء قبول عذرى
انا عن نفسى بعتبر سكوت البنت عن معاكسات الطريق هو نوع من الحكمه فى التعامل مع الغرباء
لانه ممكن جداا يكون الشخص اللى بيعاكس هو شخص مش طبيعى فيقابل اى كلام بعنف غير متوقع او بكلام مهين وشتيمه البنت فى غنى عنها .
فالافضل السكوت ولو حدث تمادى يجب اللجوء لاى شخص فى ا لطريق لطلب الحمايه وعدم التعامل معه شخصيا وخصوصا عن قرب لان حاملين مية النار حاليا هم كثيرين 
اما معاكسة المعارف فالوضع هنا مختلف ويجب اللجوء لشخص عاقل تثق فيه البنت او شكوته لاحد من افراد الاسره .
ميرررسى على الموضوع المميز
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## asmicheal (24 يناير 2010)

vetaa قال:


> *بس نفسى اعرف الحقيقه حاجه*
> 
> *ليه مولكا وهيرو وجتكس*
> *قالوا انه عن "رضا"*
> ...


 

 :download:

يمكن قصدهم بلغة الافلام القديمة 

اتاخرتى لية يا بنت 

اصل واحد كان بيعاكسنى 

طيب وانتى اتاخرتى لية 

اصلة كان ماشى بطىء اوووووووووووووووووى


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههه


----------



## anglicgirls (24 يناير 2010)

*الفتاة التي تصمت حين تعاكس هي فتاة محترمة و أما التي لا تفعل ذلك فهي ليست كذلك وكان ذلك أحد آراء جيل الأباء*​


----------



## asmicheal (24 يناير 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> انا صوت علي الخوف





Coptic Man قال:


> لاني البنت بطبعها رقيقة فأكيد شخص بيعاكس مش هيراعي الرقة دي وكلامه لازم هيكون فيه تجاوزات ولانها رقيقة فهتخاف انها ترد وهتخاف منه انه يتمادي وهتخاف وتمشي بسرعة
> 
> افضل حاجة في المجتمع المصري للبنت انها لما تتعاكس تمشي بسرعة او متمشيش لوحدها لاني مجتمعنا اصبح تسوده الفوضي
> 
> ...




:download:

من غير صواعق 
الافضل للبنت فعلا 
 تخاف وتمشي بسرعة

مش عيب ابدا انى اخاف على نفسى 
من مهاترة الرد والاخذ والعطاء 
مع غريب لا اعرفة 

كمان اخاف على اهلى ومن يرافقونى من التهور 
لانسان لا يستحق 
حتى الرد علية 

كمان هدف اى معاكسة 
استدراج البنت 
للاخد والعطاء فى الكلام 
فلو رديت ابقى حققت الهدف 
مهما كان الرد حازم وقاطع 

شكرا Coptic Man

على مشاركتك القيمة 

وانا اؤيد رايك الحكيم


----------



## totty (25 يناير 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> ​
> .
> 
> مشاهدة نتائج الإستطلاع: صمت الفتاة عند معاكستها (غزل يعنى ) خوف بنت موسى الاسود, *jesuslovejohn*, raffy, طحبوش
> ...





*انا اخترت طبعا أسباب اخرى
وده لان عندى انا واكيد عنند ناس كتير
البنت بتتعاكس ما عليها غير انها متنطقش ولا كلمة ولا تبصله حتى
وده فى رأيى هيا كده بتحترم وتصون  نفسها 
لان زى ما معظمنا قال اى ولد بيعمل كده فى الشارع مش بيبقى عايز حاجه غير ان البنت ترد برد سخيف فيزود فيها
ترد بضحكه فيسوء الهبل فيها
كده يعنى 
*​


----------



## asmicheal (25 يناير 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اولا :smi411: اتأخرت فى المشاركه التى وعدت بها ورجاء قبول عذرى*
> *انا عن نفسى بعتبر سكوت البنت عن معاكسات الطريق هو نوع من الحكمه فى التعامل مع الغرباء*
> *لانه ممكن جداا يكون الشخص اللى بيعاكس هو شخص مش طبيعى فيقابل اى كلام بعنف غير متوقع او بكلام مهين وشتيمه البنت فى غنى عنها .*
> *فالافضل السكوت ولو حدث تمادى يجب اللجوء لاى شخص فى ا لطريق لطلب الحمايه وعدم التعامل معه شخصيا وخصوصا عن قرب لان حاملين مية النار حاليا هم كثيرين *
> ...


 

:download:

مسك الردود 

شكرا دونا لرايك الرائع

واضافتك المميزة النكهة دائما


----------



## asmicheal (25 يناير 2010)

anglicgirls قال:


> *الفتاة التي تصمت حين تعاكس هي فتاة محترمة و أما التي لا تفعل ذلك فهي ليست كذلك وكان ذلك أحد آراء جيل الأباء*​


 


:download:

اسفة انجل حبيبتى 

تاخرت بالرد عليكى 
انا معاك فى كل كلمة قلتيها 
كما سبق وقلت 

راى راقى وجميل 
اتمنى الاستفادة بمشاركاتك الحلوة فى كل موضو عاتى الغلبانة


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 يناير 2010)

*متابع بــ سكوت ......*


----------



## asmicheal (26 يناير 2010)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *متابع بــ سكوت ......*


 :download:


ليييييييييييييييييييية ب سكوت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 يناير 2010)

*ههههههههههه

عندما يتكلم الكبار يصمت الأقزام* !

*لى رأي سوف أختزنه الى النهاية لأنه من الواضح انه لم يعجب البعض !*
​


----------



## asmicheal (27 يناير 2010)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *ههههههههههه*​
> 
> *عندما يتكلم الكبار يصمت الأقزام* !​
> *لى رأي سوف أختزنه الى النهاية لأنه من الواضح انه لم يعجب البعض !*​


 

:download:

هههههههههههه
طيب ما انا من الاقزام وبرغى اهه 

لا قول رايك مولكا 

الاختلاف فى الراى يثرى الحوار ويضبطة 

ثم 
مافيش حد لة اراء مخالفة وتصادمية اكتر منى 
حتى اسال روك ومشرفية يقولوا لك هم عانوا ولسة بيعانوا منى قد اية 


هههههههههههههههههههه

قول رايك ما تخفش


----------



## HappyButterfly (27 يناير 2010)

موضوع جميل ومميز 
انا عن نفسى برضه مش برد لانهم بيزيدوا فى المعاكسة 
وبعمل نفسى ولا كان الكلام على 
اما اللى بترد بيقولوا اه دى عايزة تتعاكس وعاجبها الموضوع 
ميرسى للموضوع كتير


----------



## asmicheal (29 يناير 2010)

didi adly قال:


> موضوع جميل ومميز
> انا عن نفسى برضه مش برد لانهم بيزيدوا فى المعاكسة
> وبعمل نفسى ولا كان الكلام على
> اما اللى بترد بيقولوا اه دى عايزة تتعاكس وعاجبها الموضوع
> ميرسى للموضوع كتير


 

:download:

ربنا يخليكى احلى  ديدى
راى مميز  وحقيقى صحيح 

شكرا ديدى 
اتمنى اشوف ارائك الحلوة فى كل موضوعاتى الغلبانة


----------

